

Room 77 Hacker-in-Residence (HIR) - Free space + food for hackers in Downtown MV - calbear81

http://www.room77.com/jobs/hacker.html<p>HN, we just moved into a brand new office 1 block from Castro St. and the Caltrain station and realize that we have A LOT of extra desks so we're launching our first ever Hacker-in-Residence program.<p>Basically, we want to find some talented devs/hackers to come in and work on their own projects while spending a few hours a week working on some open source projects that we can sponsor (or suggest your own!)<p>We also have some kick ass advisors and backers that you may find yourself bumping into including Rasmus Lerdorf (giving us sage advice) or the founders of Expedia and other travel industry startups.<p>We'll be reviewing applications and accepting those who we think are a great match on a rolling basis.  Apply by sending your resume/project to hacker[at]room77.com.<p>What is Room 77?  We're working on building better hotel search.  The first iteration of our site focused on showcasing floor plans and virtual views generated from over half a million hotel rooms so that folks won't get a bad room again (noisy, looks at the parking lot, etc.) which netted us the "Best Startup" prize at the LAUNCH conference in February.
======
calbear81
More details: We're on the corner of Bryant/Villa St. 1 block away from Red
Rock Coffee. We have the entire 3rd floor and we've subleased some space to
another promising young startup (Ditto). Tasty Labs is also in the same
building.

